

Making OAuth Implementation Simple - layer7
http://www.layer7.com/products/oauth-toolkit

======
FuzzyDunlop
One of the greatest oxymorons of the English language is 'simple OAuth'.

------
Michiel
Just add an extra layer of abstraction.

~~~
tantalor
Hold on, not abstract enough yet.

